# Want to start learning taxidermy



## Aust (Sep 30, 2009)

I am looking to learn about taxidermy, where is a good place to start


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

www.taxidermy.net


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Join the Michigan Taxidermist Association.

Mike


----------



## Aust (Sep 30, 2009)

Thnks for the info


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Taxidermy Today or Breakthrough Magazine.


----------

